

Show HN : MorningTabs.com, instantly access websites you access daily - amitvjtimub
http://www.morningtabs.com/

======
Zak
I will not use sites that require login via a proprietary third-party service
(e.g. Facebook, twitter or Google). I do not want my online identity locked-in
to a third-party site I don't control. I understand offering these as options,
even making them the default, but don't make them the only way to use your
site.

Offer an on-site login or OpenID as an option, or I will not use your site.

~~~
splish
Along the same sentiments here, is utilizing facebook login part of a larger
strategy here? Curious as to why it's the only option for users to interact
with the site.

~~~
amitvjtimub
No strategy here. I though facebook is pretty much ubiquitous. May be I can
provide a way to login through twitter as well. I am just asking for basic
level of access for FBConnect.

~~~
Zak
_May be I can provide a way to login through twitter as well_

 _No_ , that doesn't solve the problem _at all_. I really doubt it's any
harder to use OpenID than it is to use twitter if you're really hung up on not
storing usernames and passwords yourself (which really isn't that hard!).

------
amitvjtimub
In morning after waking up there is whole list of websites I have to check. I
have built this tool to make it easy to do that.

<http://www.morningtabs.com/>

It lets you create list of websites to visit and creates a single page out of
those websites.

Now I don't miss to visit important websites.

Please let me know what you think.

Would you use it to visit websites regularly?

~~~
Terretta
Why is this (very slow to load) tall vertical scroll better than a tab group?

~~~
amitvjtimub
You can simply scroll through the websites. I prefer it that way. BTW you can
also access tabs on the left.

------
amitvjtimub
Sample page with pages added : <http://www.morningtabs.com/HQIRwQaB>

------
egfx
cool idea, I would use it if I didn't have to login. Why not just set a
cookie? Make the experience more seamless because easy n seamless is your
product strategy.

